
Now that's what I call a Hacker - Scown
https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-i-call-a-hacker/
======
owlninja
Repo with the scripts: [https://github.com/narkoz/hacker-
scripts](https://github.com/narkoz/hacker-scripts)

------
mzakharo1
Original post in Russian:
[https://bash.im/quote/436725](https://bash.im/quote/436725)

------
markus_zhang
Now I'm not sure if the second one is good enough. And how do I hack the
coffee machine.?

------
fargle
if true, hire him back immediately.

